# Wax Melter Feedback



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't own a commercial melter but I live a few miles from the Maxant factory and have visited there quite often. I own other Maxant equipment and I know folks who work there. A local beekeeper near me owns on of their melters and is quite happy with the quality. If I were buying a wax melter, I'd be buying a Maxant unit. I would guess that the others you mentioned are fine as well but that's my thoughts. I would add that the cleaner the cappings, the easier it is on any unit that you buy.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I use a crock pot and am not embarrassed about it, it is my second rendering that the wax is cleaner and I make hand salve and lip balm with it. I think for me I will go to a commercial restaurant steamer if I need to melt more at one time they are inexpensive if you find them at auction.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Ravensye, might call Maxant and see what they recommend, there are two types that I'm looking at but not sure which one will do the job.

rtoney - I didn't really mean embarrassed  just difficult to clean the enough of the wax to pour for all my molds.


----------

